

Better Than Buffett, This Investor Made Me Rich for Life - davux
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/05/08/better-than-buffett-this-investor-made-me-rich-for-life/

======
sunnybythesea
Good read. Something we all know, but easily forget.

